# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Detroit Pistons



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*
Detroit Pistons*
*55-14*
*Lost 1**
30-3 @ home*

*








Dallas Mavericks*
* 54-16*
* won 1*
* 24-12 @ opponents*​ 
*The Particulars*
Date: Monday, March 28th, 2006
Time: 7:30 PM CT
TV: unsure

*DALLAS MAVERICKS
*​ * 
**



































*
*(J. Terry, J. Stackhouse, R. Marshall, D. Nowitzki, D. Diop)























Key Reserves: Daniels, Dampier & Van Horn

DETROIT PISTONS
*
*










































*
* (C. Billups, R. Hamilton, T. Prince, R. Wallace, B. Wallace)























Key Reserves: Delk, McDyess and Hunter
*​ 
 If Dallas can win this match, we would once again have sole possession of the best record in the West. We would be 0.5 games behind Detroit, and then a win the following night against Cleveland would have us tied. Josh Howard has a slight chance of playing, he needs to be able to lock down on Mr. Endurance Rip Hamilton and we need to get Terry to match Billups production.

Dallas will need a huge night on the boards, which is the reason for their last victory against Detroit (outrebounded Detroit 47-26), with Dampier leading the way with 14 rebounds and Dirk and Howard both grabbing 8 each. Dallas needs to show the league a message, after losing to both San Antonio and Phoenix the other day.

I wouldn't mind seeing a Nowitzki/Van Horn duo at some stages, forcing either of the Wallace's out onto the perimeter - and if Van Horn can not get totally bullied in the paint then that could be a deadly combination.

*LAST MEETING*: Dallas won 119-82, possibly the best game of the season.

​ <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="224" width="665"><tbody><tr align="center"><td align="center">*Pistons*</td><td> 
</td><td>*Mavs*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>96.9 / 89.8 (opp PG)
</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>99.5 / 92.7 (opp PG)
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>40.3 / 41.1
</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>42.5 / 38.7 
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>24.2 / 18.8
</td><td>*APG*</td><td>18.2 / 17.2
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Rip Hamilton 20.8
</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 26.3
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Wallace 11.7
</td><td>*RPG*
</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 8.8
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chauncey Billups 8.8</td><td>*APG*
</td><td>Jason Terry 3.8
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Ben Wallace 1.7
</td><td>*SPG*
</td><td>Jason Terry 1.3
</td></tr></tbody></table>
Detroit is not going to be an easy match, they have an amazing record at the palace and the Pistons have only lost back to back games once this season (on my birthday!). I think Dallas loses: 98-97


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Harris would've been the perfect player to put on Hamilton but oh well. Hopefully Howard can get some minutes. Detroit has been very beatable lately so I wouldn't totally count out Dallas winning.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*MAVERICKS NOTES*

*Pistons' likely aim is to avenge beating*

*By DWAIN PRICE*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*

<!-- begin body-content --> DETROIT -- Mavericks center Erick Dampier knows it won't be difficult for the Detroit Pistons to remember the events of Nov. 19.

The Pistons walked into American Airlines Center on that day armed with an 8-0 record and set on reminding everyone why they were preseason picks by many to win this year's NBA title.

But the Mavs sent the Pistons to their worst loss of the season, 119-82.

The Mavs and Pistons will meet for the first time since that game when they play Tuesday night at the Palace of Auburn Hills. Dampier, who had 16 points and 14 rebounds in the first meeting, said he's sure the Pistons will try to use the loss as motivation.

"We're playing in their building," Dampier said. "There's no place like home, so I'm sure they're going to be pumped for it, and they're going to be prepared to play.

"But we still remember the way we played, so we're going to go in there focused and with the mind-set that we can win."

The Mavs will be without two players who were instrumental in that victory. Josh Howard (26 points) and Devin Harris (14) won't play Tuesday because of injuries.

"They're the best team, they come in with the best record, and they're going to come out firing on all angles," forward Dirk Nowitzki said. "It should be a great defensive battle and we'll see who comes out on top."


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Man Josh Howard is still out. :curse: I guess we got to play with what we have but this is frustrating stuff.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 

*Series:* Mavs lead 1-0 this season; Pistons lead 32-18 all time. 



Key matchup 
*Chauncey Billups vs. Jason Terry: *This could be terrible news for the Mavs. Billups was 0-for-5 from the field with no points until the final five minutes Sunday night against New Jersey. He was a key reason the Pistons lost. He doesn't have many games like that, much less back to back. With Rasheed Wallace, Richard Hamilton and Ben Wallace, you know what you're going to get. Handling Billups is the key for the Mavs to have any chance of completing a sweep of the Pistons this season. 

Inside the Mavericks 


*State of flux:* Jerry Stackhouse may or may not be in the starting lineup for the second game in a row. Said Avery Johnson of Stackhouse's 16 points in Atlanta: "Hopefully, this will jump-start him a little bit." Eventually, Stackhouse will return to sixth-man duty when the team is healthy. 

*Strange how that works:* Jason Terry hit 10 of 15 shots Saturday in Atlanta. Dirk Nowitzki has been on a roll pretty much all season. It should come as no surprise, Johnson says. "I saw them going to the gym on an off day before the Atlanta game," he said. "It's amazing that a lot of guys who really, really work hard on their shooting are the best shooters." 

Inside the Pistons 


*Same as it ever was:* They have had the same starting lineup for all 69 games, eclipsing the NBA record previously owned by Golden State in 2002-03 of 66. Since they acquired Rasheed Wallace on Feb. 19, 2004, the quintet has played 152 games together, winning 118. 

*Briefly:* Richard Hamilton and Chauncey Billups are the fifth-highest scoring backcourt tandem in the league at just less than 40 points per game ... They had won 16 consecutive home games, the third-longest streak in franchise history, before losing to New Jersey on Sunday.


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Against a strong point guard like Billups I would start Daniels and have him guard Billups while I would put Terry on Hamilton.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mavs41531 said:


> Against a strong point guard like Billups I would start Daniels and have him guard Billups while I would put Terry on Hamilton.


Eh, I'd be iffy on that. Hamilton will run Terry ragged and just shoot jumpers over him. We need to play this game our style, not let Detroit slow it down and get iffy

BTW, Dear Mavs Scrub

...Fire up Rasheed Wallace


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah that is what makes Detroit so hard to guard. There isn't a player to rest someone on. Every matchup is tough. Billups can wear you down by posting you up and bumping you while Hamilton runs you through screen after screen. I think it is more important to contain Billups and I don't know if Terry is the best player to guard Billups. We could also through Armstrong on Hamilton.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Bleh, how are we supposed to win games like this with half our team injured? Detroit has been so incredibly lucky this year with the complete lack of injuries.

Hope our boys can figure something out. Detroit really isn't that great of a rebounding team in my opinion, so maybe we can hit the offensive glass hard for extra points and keep on the defensive boards to limit their retries.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there anyways we get our depth healthy by the Playoffs?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Is there anyways we get our depth healthy by the Playoffs?


Well, I said a couple weeks ago that we wouldn't be seeing Devin suit up again until April some time. I think he can come back and be effective.

My biggest worry is Josh. Hamstrings have a tendency to continue flaring up until they have extended time of rest. Notice how they keep qualifying their words carefully when talking about his progress and coming back?

We really gotta have Josh and Devin to do anything in the playoffs. Adrian is extremely valuable to have his head and all the things he brings so he's really important also, but not quite as much as Josh and Devin.

Another thing is that I think it's fairly obvious that without the rash of injuries over the last month we would be at least a game or two in front of the Spurs right now and very possibly ahead of Detroit for first place in the league. Those extra home games can be so huge in the playoffs, and it'll suck if these injuries keep us from having them, but what are you gonna do? You gotta play the hand your dealt, and I do believe this team can go into any arena in the league and win.

I'm betting Avery is being extremely cautious in bringing guys back after how we got burned awhile back with getting reinjured. He knows there's no time for a do-over at this late date and isn't going to let guys step on the court if he's not comfortable that they're ready. I have faith the team can be back close to full strength next month for the playoffs.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Come one Mavs keep it up


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its a damn great game sofar but were getting outrebounded. Stack and Van Horn are having GREAT games. No doubt if we didnt have so many injuries we would have a bigger lead. ANd of course, Dirk is being Dirk with a double dub already.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Blunder by Steak just cost us the game.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

I hate complaining about refs, but is it just me, or does Detroit manage to get away with EVERYTHING? They can get away with bumping people on the defensive end that every other team gets called for. They are, at best(assuming everyone is healthy) the 3rd best team in the league, behind San Antonio and Dallas. And I'd be tempted to put a healthy Phoenix in front of them.


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I hate complaining about refs, but is it just me, or does Detroit manage to get away with EVERYTHING? They can get away with bumping people on the defensive end that every other team gets called for. They are, at best(assuming everyone is healthy) the 3rd best team in the league, behind San Antonio and Dallas. And I'd be tempted to put a healthy Phoenix in front of them.


You act like Dallas didn't get away with anything... come on. The refs called a pretty good game tonight with the exception of a couple calls on each end. They let the teams play.

On another note, I was just in awe of Jerry's performance. I have always liked the guy, but tonight he was making some incredible shots. He is definitely a guy I would want on my team.

Good game.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

xPAGANx said:


> You act like Dallas didn't get away with anything... come on. The refs called a pretty good game tonight with the exception of a couple calls on each end. They let the teams play.


Sure Dallas got away with a few things here and there. But Detroit got away with everything. Keep in mind I am *NOT* blaming the refs for the loss tonight(turnovers and allowing way too many offensive boards killed the Mavs, as well as playing without 3 of their top 8 players).


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Sure Dallas got away with a few things here and there. But Detroit got away with everything. Keep in mind I am *NOT* blaming the refs for the loss tonight(turnovers and allowing way too many offensive boards killed the Mavs, as well as playing without 3 of their top 8 players).


Seeing how the Dallas bench really stepped up, it makes the excuses seem pretty silly. Why are you so defensive of the Mavs? It isn't like you play for them. You cannot blame injuries on the loss. You have no idea how those guys would have performed tonight. You are simply guessing how it could have turned out. A reality that can never be tested. Just have fun rooting for your team.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Ben Wallace came back in the game and it inspired the team. Dirk was getting ready to explode in the fourth until Ben came back. That was a great game imo. I enjoyed every minute of it. Dallas still has a bit of room to improve but I think we will do so. Great game and good game to the Pistons.


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I hate complaining about refs, but is it just me, or does Detroit manage to get away with EVERYTHING? They can get away with bumping people on the defensive end that every other team gets called for. They are, at best(assuming everyone is healthy) the 3rd best team in the league, behind San Antonio and Dallas. And I'd be tempted to put a healthy Phoenix in front of them.


lmao pistons get away with everything?
in the 1st oeriod b en wallace clearly had all ball and they called a foul on him cause dirk acted for the refs and then pistons got a tech for complaing so give it up!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Refs make mistakes. All people make mistakes. Its human. You can't expect the 3 refs to see every thing thats going on on the floor, its impossible. The Pistons get away with some things. The Mavs get away with some things. Every team gets away with something. As often as we want to complain on the refs, you have to remember that the tone of the game is started in the first few minutes, the team that is more agressive, is going to get the calls thier way. Once the other team becomes more agressive, their going to call fouls. Thats just the way life works. Its not always fair, but thats something you have to deal with.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good point Jet, we often overlook refs.



Jet said:


> Refs make mistakes. All people make mistakes. Its human. You can't expect the 3 refs to see every thing thats going on on the floor, its impossible. The Pistons get away with some things. The Mavs get away with some things. Every team gets away with something. As often as we want to complain on the refs, you have to remember that the tone of the game is started in the first few minutes, the team that is more agressive, is going to get the calls thier way. Once the other team becomes more agressive, their going to call fouls. Thats just the way life works. Its not always fair, but thats something you have to deal with.


Eh, I wasn't expecting to win and glad it was only 7. What were our strongpoints / low points


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Idk, I only listened to the last 13 seconds which were'nt exactly exciting, but I would have to say one of the good things that happened tonight was that they only lost by 7 without Josh Howard, Devin Harris and Adrian Griffin. I look at that as a positive because they account for about 25 ppg.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

..and of course those 3 are probably our 3 best perimeter defenders, and in a night where Chauncey Billups scores 31 --- we need all the help we can get out there


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

xPAGANx said:


> Seeing how the Dallas bench really stepped up, it makes the excuses seem pretty silly. Why are you so defensive of the Mavs? It isn't like you play for them. You cannot blame injuries on the loss. You have no idea how those guys would have performed tonight. You are simply guessing how it could have turned out. A reality that can never be tested. Just have fun rooting for your team.



man cmon dude. there's no way u can really say that the mavs missing 3 of their top 7 guys didn't make a difference in this game. I'm not mad at this loss at all. If anything it proves to me that when healthy the mavs can beat the pistons. we've pretty much owned this team over the last 3 or 4 years anyways. Mavs have always given the pistons fits. beating the mavs with 2 starters out and their backup supersub pg who usually plays in the fourth quarter down the stretch really aint impressive to me.


----------



## piston fan 510 (Nov 8, 2005)

How many conference finals/finals have dallas been in the last 3 or 4 years? Oh wait..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> How many conference finals/finals have dallas been in the last 3 or 4 years? Oh wait..


Just the once, which is equal third among all teams in the league, better than 21 other teams


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I hate complaining about refs, but is it just me, or does Detroit manage to get away with EVERYTHING? They can get away with bumping people on the defensive end that every other team gets called for. They are, at best(assuming everyone is healthy) the 3rd best team in the league, behind San Antonio and Dallas. And I'd be tempted to put a healthy Phoenix in front of them.


I totally disagree with this. The pistons are the second best team and the team most likely to knock off the spurs. They have PROVEN it the last 2 years and their record is damn good this year. I'm not saying the mavs can't win a championship but they gotta have a lot of things go right for that to happen. Getting Harris and Howard back will be key to our hopes.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Detroit really isn't that great of a rebounding team in my opinion, so maybe we can hit the offensive glass hard for extra points and keep on the defensive boards to limit their retries.


Did I call that or what. We let a poor rebounding team run rampant on the offensive glass and it was the difference in the game. Had we taken care of our defensive boards we would've won in Detroit even with half the team injured.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

question:

I wasnt able to see the game but I had up the gameupdater on my computer at work...I was finding odd the amount of fouls our centers and PFs had compared to thiers...was there an inconsistincy in the calling of fouls?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I didnt see the game, but like I said before, which ever team starts the game more agressive is gonna get the calls going their way. So if you saw an inconsistancy of calls, Im guessing the Pistons were the more agressive team at the beginning.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> question:
> 
> I wasnt able to see the game but I had up the gameupdater on my computer at work...I was finding odd the amount of fouls our centers and PFs had compared to thiers...was there an inconsistincy in the calling of fouls?


The only inconsistency was the fouls that Daniels kept getting. 6 fouls in 12 minutes. Some were really phantom calls.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

THe officiating in the game was good, we lost because of rebounding, Detriots amazing 3 pt shooting that night and Stacks blundering passes the final few minutes...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. If you wanna complain about officiating, look at that last loss at Sacramento. This one was well officiated. Not only was it well officiated, but it was well-played - probably the best basketball I've seen in months. Despite the loss, it was a very fun game to watch.


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Sure Dallas got away with a few things here and there. But Detroit got away with everything. Keep in mind I am *NOT* blaming the refs for the loss tonight(turnovers and allowing way too many offensive boards killed the Mavs, as well as playing without 3 of their top 8 players).


wow a mavs fan using excuses ?
weren't mav fans telling piston fans not to use excuses when mavs beat them off back to backs and so many games inlittle days and lindsey hunter being out injured?
doesn't feel good when the shoe is on the other foot huh?
are you upset you didn't get pistons off another back to back?
2 player's who were subbing for the 2 who were out injured got 20+pts so what exatly are the excuses about anyway?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

char_renee said:


> wow a mavs fan using excuses ?
> weren't mav fans telling piston fans not to use excuses when mavs beat them off back to backs and so many games inlittle days and lindsey hunter being out injured?
> doesn't feel good when the shoe is on the other foot huh?
> are you upset you didn't get pistons off another back to back?
> 2 player's who were subbing for the 2 who were out injured got 20+pts so what exatly are the excuses about anyway?


looks like someone doesnt like the fact that the Pistons have been uninjured all season and a team that is only 3 losses behind them for the season has been a MASH unit since December...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

piston fan 510 said:


> How many conference finals/finals have dallas been in the last 3 or 4 years? Oh wait..


1 but it's very hard to even make it to the WCF in the WEST. It's a dog fight out there. The nets made it to the finals like 2 straight years in the east? And until the nets blew out the mavs like two saturdays ago? The mavs OWNED the nets. Pretty sad actually. Alot of the top teams are in the west with maybe 3 or 4 good teams in the east which is sad


----------

